# AWWWWWW..Thats a shame



## Davey Jones (Jul 18, 2014)

*That poor guy...
*This Friday, July 18, 2014 photo made available by the Volusia County Sheriff's Office, Fla. shows Raymond Frolander, 18. Police say a Daytona Beach father beat Frolander unconscious after finding him sexually abusing his son. Authorities say the father called 911 early Friday after he walked in on the alleged abuse. When officers arrived they found Frolander motionless on the living room floor. He had several knots on his face and was bleeding from the mouth. (AP Photo/Volusia County Sheriff's Office)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 18, 2014)

The father was too kind, no sympathy for child abusers here!


----------



## Ina (Jul 18, 2014)

Sure we're all going to feel sorry for him. "NOT" :hit:


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 18, 2014)

Im surprise nothing is broken on this guy,his ears dont look right in that picture either.Hope he loses some of his hearing.


----------



## Honey (Jul 18, 2014)

the trouble is, if that had happened in the UK the father would likely have been prosecuted too for assault!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 18, 2014)

I wouldn't agree with charging the father with assault for something like this Honey, providing this man was actually sexually abusing a child at the time.


----------



## Honey (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm afraid that's UK law, sometimes it doesn't work to our advantage


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 18, 2014)

I would be surprised if the father _isn't_ charged - personal experience tells me that he _will_ be.


----------



## MrJim (Jul 18, 2014)

That was a local news story here where I live.

The Daytona Beach Police Chief who is known to be very outspoken re: criminals, said the father would not be charged.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 18, 2014)

MrJim said:


> That was a local news story here where I live.
> 
> The Daytona Beach Police Chief who is known to be very outspoken re: criminals, said the father would not be charged.



Well, good! 

I wasn't sure about the "climate" of Daytona Beach - I thought it would be just as messed up as most other places.

Totally agree with the Chief, and they should give the father a medal.


----------



## Justme (Jul 19, 2014)

Beating the pervert up wasn't a good move. I have absolutely NO time for child abusers, they are evil, but the law should take its course in a civilised country not mob rule!


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 19, 2014)

_He will be dealt with in jail as the inmates hate these morons_:grrr:


----------



## Justme (Jul 19, 2014)

Sometimes I think many citizens of the US still live in the Wild West culture!


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 19, 2014)

I think they rejected British Justice around 1776. The French influence, perhaps? :highly_amused:


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2014)

Justme said:


> Beating the pervert up wasn't a good move. I have absolutely NO time for child abusers, they are evil, but the law should take its course in a civilised country not mob rule!



Hardly mob rule is it ?, just a father giving his child's abuser a good hiding which he deserved, and remember this little boy has been sexually abused for the last 3 years, how long do you think it might have gone on before it could have been reported to the police in a his word against the abuser scenario?

Long live mob rule if it gets these twisted bar stewards put away where they belong nice and quickly!!


----------



## kcvet (Jul 19, 2014)

if they don't protect him the other inmates will muder him


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 19, 2014)

Honey said:


> the trouble is, if that had happened in the UK the father would likely have been prosecuted too for assault!




Update today local news. 
After the investigation,the Father will not be charged.
Im thinking if that Father had a gun and killed this guy then that's a whole another story.


This part is interesting:
According to the charging affivadit, the 11-year-old victim told authorities that Frolander had performed oral sex on him and instructed the boy to fondle him. The document says the* boy told authorities that Frolander began abusing him a few years ago.
*


----------



## Justme (Jul 19, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> Hardly mob rule is it ?, just a father giving his child's abuser a good hiding which he deserved, and remember this little boy has been sexually abused for the last 3 years, how long do you think it might have gone on before it could have been reported to the police in a his word against the abuser scenario?
> 
> Long live mob rule if it gets these twisted bar stewards put away where they belong nice and quickly!!



What an uncivilised comment!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2014)

Justme said:


> What an uncivilised comment!




oh dear and your post #13 isn't??


----------



## Ina (Jul 19, 2014)

Holly, I agree with you. I can't imagine any good parent that wouldn't react the same way. What was he supposed to have done, set the pervert down and "Talk" to him? I don't know if I could have stopped as the father did. :dunno::crying:


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 19, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I wouldn't agree with charging the father with assault for something like this Honey, providing this man was actually sexually abusing a child at the time.



If nothing else he was stopping a ****** assault on a minor. And yes he literally caught the guy with his pants down.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 19, 2014)

Justme said:


> What an uncivilised comment!



Not very civilized for a grown man to rape a child now is it?  If I was the parent, the rapist would be dead, case closed!


----------



## MrJim (Jul 19, 2014)

Here's the thing... while no sane person would have any sympathy for the molester, & while I think just about anybody would agree he "deserved" to get beaten up, that does not mean the father should have done so. He could very easily have been charged with battery had he been in another town or jurisdiction. As much as we enjoy seeing people like him "get what's coming to them", it is still not any citizen's duty, or even the police's for that matter, to mete out punishment. That is for the courts & the courts alone. Technically, he could have & should have, detained the guy by whatever force was necesssry & waited for the police. 

Now I'm under no illusions that the swaggering, chest-thumping, "let's get tough on everything & everybody who pisses us off" crowd will agree with me on any of that, but honestly, if that kind of thing were to become the norm, none of us would be safe, given the human penchant for error in such matters, especially in the heat of the moment when emotions are running high.

Also, there still remains the possibility that the molester could hire a personal injury attorney & sue the kid's father in civil court.


----------



## MrJim (Jul 19, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Not very civilized for a grown man to rape a child now is it?  If I was the parent, the rapist would be dead, case closed!



Yeah & you'd be in jail looking at a murder charge & slowly coming to the realization that maybe what you did wasn't the smartest move you could've made.

Then, even if the jury acquitted you, you'd be stuck with tens of thousands of dollars in legal bills.

Possibly lose your job & have to sell your house.

Etc., etc., etc.


----------



## Ina (Jul 19, 2014)

Mr. Jim, I know you mean well, but I think the father did the right thing as far as the child was concerned. The child now knows that his father will protect him, and that in the future, he can trust that protection, and that is more important than the justice system's rights. What his father did will go a long way in helping the child understand that it wasn't his fault.
I wish someone had been there to help me see that I wasn't the cause of making those horrors happening to me. :hide:


----------



## MrJim (Jul 19, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> Long live mob rule if it gets these twisted bar stewards put away where they belong nice and quickly!!



Yes, because that's where justice is always found.












.


----------



## Sid (Jul 19, 2014)

Violence is violence be it a gun or fist.
    What makes this anymore justifiable?


----------



## MrJim (Jul 19, 2014)

Ina said:


> Mr. Jim, I know you mean well, but I think the father did the right thing as far as the child was concerned. The child now knows that his father will protect him, and that in the future, he can trust that protection, and that is more important than the justice system's rights. What his father did will go a long way in helping the child understand that it wasn't his fault.
> I wish someone had been there to help me see that I wasn't the cause of making those horrors happening to me. :hide:



I'm sorry to hear of your suffering. I suffered abuse at the hands of those bigger than me when I was little, too. It wasn't that uncommon in our day.

But I think the kid would've been left with a much better impression of his father had he just held the guy down on the floor until the police came & took him away in handcuffs.

Teaching a child that violence is a good way to solve problems is never a good thing.

Now, when the kid gets in trouble for beating up some other kid over a disagreement at school or on the baseball field, his dad won't need to look very far to see where he got it from.

Of course, after listening to him on that 911 call tape, he sounds like the kind of guy who might be proud of his son for beating somebody up. 

Until the kid grows up, gets married & starts beating up his wife...

The thing about circles is that they tend to just keep on turning.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2014)

Ina said:


> Mr. Jim, I know you mean well, but I think the father did the right thing as far as the child was concerned. The child now knows that his father will protect him, and that in the future, he can trust that protection, and that is more important than the justice system's rights. What his father did will go a long way in helping the child understand that it wasn't his fault.
> I wish someone had been there to help me see that I wasn't the cause of making those horrors happening to me. :hide:




Oh Ina I'm so sorry that happened to you and no-one to protect you either. I could cry for you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 19, 2014)

MrJim said:


> Yeah & you'd be in jail looking at a murder charge & slowly coming to the realization that maybe what you did wasn't the smartest move you could've made.
> 
> Then, even if the jury acquitted you, you'd be stuck with tens of thousands of dollars in legal bills.
> 
> ...



Maybe, or maybe not.  I think if somebody was in my home raping my child, I'd take my chances.  I'd have no problems paying legal fees if needed, my home is bought and paid for, and I'm retired, so I wouldn't lose my job.  Maybe I would call 911, have the police come and take him, where he'd get a slap on the wrist, possibly a short visit in jail, then out on the streets again to sexually abuse or kill another child...http://www.foxnews.com/story/2005/04/16/molesters-often-strike-again/  Then maybe I'd be kicking myself for not doing the smart thing to begin with.


----------



## Ina (Jul 19, 2014)

Sea, You are a hero to me. :clap::thankyou:


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Maybe, or maybe not.  I think if somebody was in my home raping my child, I'd take my chances.  I'd have no problems paying legal fees if needed, my home is bought and paid for, and I'm retired, so I wouldn't lose my job.  Maybe I would call 911, have the police come and take him, where he'd get a slap on the wrist, possibly a short visit in jail, then out on the streets again to sexually abuse or kill another child...http://www.foxnews.com/story/2005/04/16/molesters-often-strike-again/  Then maybe I'd be kicking myself for not doing the smart thing to begin with.



I'm joining *your* club SB , well said!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 19, 2014)

You're very sweet Ina, but I'm not a hero at all, just a person that wants what's fair for all involved.  I don't ever want to be a victim, and I would not tolerate anyone in my family becoming one if I could do anything at all to prevent it.  I feel sorry for anyone like yourself who's been abused as a child, I'm very grateful I never had an experience like that in my life.  I have no forgiveness for these monsters who prey on children, Hollydolly, glad you're in my club, we're not alone, there are many members who want to do what is right.

There's way too many cases to even begin to post, but I remember recently a news story of a young girl being grabbed by someone living in her neighborhood.  This guy was a previous sex offender, who was laying low in his parents house, luckily for this girl, she did all the right things and got away from him.

http://kdvr.com/2014/06/11/police-s...ter-attempted-kidnapping-of-10-year-old-girl/

Here's a case from Australia of a repeat ****** offender pedophile, and his light punishment by the legal system...http://www.mako.org.au/shane-williams-paedophile-repeat-offender.html


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 19, 2014)

Totally agree with you, Sea.

It's hard for people that have never faced a violent criminal to understand the trauma one goes through, during and especially long after the act. We've all been brainwashed to believe in Truth, Justice and The American Way, but you know what?

It doesn't always work out the way it does on TV.

Many years ago I spent 3 months in County because I was defending myself against 3 punks that were trying to break into my car. 2 of them were armed - with a bat and a knife. I put them all down, the cops showed up and guess what? I got hit with "use of excessive force". 

But I would do it again in an instant, because those guys never messed with anyone or anything since then. A friend of mine on the force ran their sheets and they've stayed out of trouble since that incident.

If I had blithely stood by while they took my car, even if they had been caught they would have been through the revolving door of the local justice system faster than my insurance company check would have arrived. Then they would have become even more emboldened and who knows what they would have pulled next? They weren't afraid of trying to kill me, so figure what would have happened to someone untrained in self-defense ...

Sorry, MrJim, but the illusion of justice faded for me many years ago. Sure there are occasional victories, but for the most part my tax dollars go to providing these sub-animals with cable, free weights, free medical and free education.

... *IF* they even see the inside of a cell.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 20, 2014)

I agree with you too, SeaBreeze. I just can't imagine someone just calling the police and waiting for them while the abuse is going on. That would be the worst kind of parental neglect. In a civilized society, parents have a DUTY to protect their children.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 20, 2014)

Im all for what you guys are saying about this kid BUT The thought of killing another human being, no matter what he did,is not my thing.
Something like this will be on your mind FOREVER.
I want this guy alive to suffer the loss of his whole penis after its cut off and shoved up his ash AND we all know he will not last too long in prison when he meets his "daddy".


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 20, 2014)

If this creep was only 18 and doing this for several years what the heck is going on in his family and house. Right now if I were the parents of this kid I would've had the for sale sign up yesterday. I hope the police investigate them as well.


----------



## kcvet (Jul 20, 2014)

I figure this jay bird gets 10-15 years in the gray bar motel. if he lives. then the first parole hearing in 3-5


----------

